# ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
لقد وضعت موضوعاً من قبل لكن ووجهت بأنه مقارنة
المهم و على أية حال أردت أن أسئل و أعرف المزيد عن إعجاز الإنجيل
فمثلا وأنا أبحث عن موت الطاغوت الفرعون وجد العلماء في فرنسا أنه مات غرقاً لوجود الملح في جسده...
لكن  في الإنجيل وجدت أنه مات عندما كان يتبع موسى
فكيف تفسرون ذلك
بالإضافة إلى أنني أريد معرفة إعجازات الإنجيل العلمية


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
لنأخذ الموضوع حبة حبة
انت تتكلم عن موت فرعون في الانجيل؟ في اي انجيل هذا الادعاء يا اخي؟
فرعون لم يذكر في الانجيل, بل ذكر في العهد القديم, هل قرأت قصة تتبعه لموسى و انشطار البحر و مرور موسى و شعب اسرائيل وانغلاقه على مراكب و جيش فرعون؟
قبل ان ارد عليك بالنصوص و الشواهد, هل تعرف الفرق بين الانجيل و العهد القديم من الجديد؟


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> لنأخذ الموضوع حبة حبة
> انت تتكلم عن موت فرعون في الانجيل؟ في اي انجيل هذا الادعاء يا اخي؟
> فرعون لم يذكر في الانجيل, بل ذكر في العهد القديم, هل قرأت قصة تتبعه لموسى و انشطار البحر و مرور موسى و شعب اسرائيل وانغلاقه على مراكب و جيش فرعون؟
> قبل ان ارد عليك بالنصوص و الشواهد, هل تعرف الفرق بين الانجيل و العهد القديم من الجديد؟



[FONT="Arial Black[SIZE="5"]"]أعرف أن لديكم عدة أناجيل 
الأربعة متى و يوحناو...
ثم عهودها القديمة و الجديدة
ثم إنني قرأت في إنجيلكم أنه مات كذلك
لا أذكر ربما في حزقيال أو غيرها
وأنا أبحث عنها الآن[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> [FONT="Arial Black[SIZE=5][COLOR=blue]"]أعرف أن لديكم عدة أناجيل [/COLOR][/font][/SIZE]
> [FONT="Arial Black[SIZE=5][COLOR=blue]الأربعة متى و يوحناو...[/COLOR][/font][/SIZE]
> [size="5"][FONT="Arial Black[SIZE=5][COLOR=blue]ثم عهودها القديمة و الجديدة[/COLOR][/font][/SIZE]
> [size="5"][FONT="Arial Black[SIZE=5][COLOR=blue]ثم إنني قرأت في إنجيلكم أنه مات كذلك[/COLOR][/font][/SIZE]
> ...




يا ريت تقتبس لنا النص يا اخي
فلا يجوز اننا نتكلم في كلام بالهوا بس
و هل تعتقد ان سفر حزقيال هو من الانجيل؟


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



My Rock قال:


> يا ريت تقتبس لنا النص يا اخي
> فلا يجوز اننا نتكلم في كلام بالهوا بس
> و هل تعتقد ان سفر حزقيال هو من الانجيل؟



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآهه
وأخيراً
راجع إنجيل متى و لوقا وستكتشف الصدمة بنفسك
فقد ورد أنه مات أثناء مطاردة موسى ولم يذكر أي شيئ بعد ذلك
إذن بما تفسر ذلك؟
آآآه بالنسبة لحزقيال لاأعرف إن كانت صحيحة فأنا لا أتذكر ذلك جيداً


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآهه
> وأخيراً
> راجع إنجيل متى و لوقا وستكتشف الصدمة بنفسك
> فقد ورد أنه مات أثناء مطاردة موسى ولم يذكر أي شيئ بعد ذلك
> إذن بما تفسر ذلك؟




اخي العزيز, لم يذكر فرعون في الاناجيل فلماذا التكرار جون دليل؟
بعدين طالبتك بالنص, اين النص الذييتكلم عن فرعون من الاناجيل؟





> آآآه بالنسبة لحزقيال لاأعرف إن كانت صحيحة فأنا لا أتذكر ذلك جيداً


 
اذا لا تعرف, فلماذا تتكلم بما لا تعرفه؟
سفر حزفيال هو سفر من العهد القديم و ليس جزء من الانجيل

منتظر اقتباسك للنص المزعوم من الانجيل...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> اخي العزيز, لم يذكر فرعون في الاناجيل فلماذا التكرار جون دليل؟
> بعدين طالبتك بالنص, اين النص الذييتكلم عن فرعون من الاناجيل؟
> ...



العهد القديم؟؟؟
أتطورون الإنجيل بالعهود؟؟؟
أما بالنسبة للنص سأأتي به لا محالة
رغم أنني نصحتك بمراجعة الإنجيل متى و لوقا


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*

لم أقرأ الإنجيل في حياتي إلا البعض من نصوصه
لذا سيصعب علي إيجاد الآية التي تقول أن جثمان الفرعون لم يوجد
المهم راجع أناجيل متى و لوقا
والأهم هو أنني أريد معرفة إغجازات الإنجيل من فظلكم


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> العهد القديم؟؟؟
> أتطورون الإنجيل بالعهود؟؟؟


 
يبدو انك قليل المعرفة في الكتاب المقدس و هذا ليس عيبا ابدا, لكن العيب ان تناقش بما لا تعرفه
الانجيل لا ينقسم الى عهدين , بل الكتاب المقدس هو الذي ينقسم الى العهد القديم و العهد الجديد

اتمنى ان تكون تعلمت معلومة جديد




> أما بالنسبة للنص سأأتي به لا محالة
> رغم أنني نصحتك بمراجعة الإنجيل متى و لوقا


 
عزيزي, انا خافظ الاناجيل عن ظهر قلب و لا يوجد ما تدعيه
منتظر النص المزعوم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> لم أقرأ الإنجيل في حياتي إلا البعض من نصوصه
> لذا سيصعب علي إيجاد الآية التي تقول أن جثمان الفرعون لم يوجد




كيف تتكلم في شئ لم تقرأه؟ كيف تتكلم في نص لا تعرف مكانه او حتى نصه؟
على اي حال, انا قلتلك ان هذا الشئ غير مذكور في الانجيل, و من يقول ذلك فهو كاذب فياريت تبني ردودك على الادلة

الانجيل لم يذكر ان جثمان فرعون لم يوجد





> المهم راجع أناجيل متى و لوقا


 
راجعتهم لخاطرك و لا يوجد فيها مما ادعيت يا صديقي





> والأهم هو أنني أريد معرفة إغجازات الإنجيل من فظلكم


 
قلنا نأخذ الامور حبة حبة, لما ننتهي من النص المزعوم سنرد على سؤالك هذا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> كيف تتكلم في شئ لم تقرأه؟ كيف تتكلم في نص لا تعرف مكانه او حتى نصه؟
> على اي حال, انا قلتلك ان هذا الشئ غير مذكور في الانجيل, و من يقول ذلك فهو كاذب فياريت تبني ردودك على الادلة
> ...



حسناً
القصة من الأول هي أن العالم موريس بوكاي أسلم لأنه لم يجد لا في الإنجيل و لا التوراة  قصة الفرعون الحقيقية و ذلك في متى و لوقا أنا متأكد أما في التوراة في حزب الخروج
هذا كل شيئ
إسلامه لم يكن عن هواه يترك المسيحية ويدخل الإسلام؟
المهم هو أني أريد معرفة إعجازاتكم هذا هو الأهم


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



My Rock قال:


> يبدو انك قليل المعرفة في الكتاب المقدس و هذا ليس عيبا ابدا, لكن العيب ان تناقش بما لا تعرفه
> الانجيل لا ينقسم الى عهدين , بل الكتاب المقدس هو الذي ينقسم الى العهد القديم و العهد الجديد
> 
> اتمنى ان تكون تعلمت معلومة جديد



سأتعلم المزيد و سأضع موضوعاً أعرف فيه هذه العهود
لكن ماهو الفرق بين الإنجيل و الكتاب المقدس
المهم سأضع موضوعاً من بعد


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> حسناً
> القصة من الأول هي أن العالم موريس بوكاي أسلم لأنه لم يجد لا في الإنجيل و لا التوراة قصة الفرعون الحقيقية و ذلك في متى و لوقا أنا متأكد أما في التوراة في حزب الخروج





ما دخل موضوعنا في شخصية خيالية لا نجد لها مصدر محايد الا المواقع الاسلامية
قصة فرعون و غرقه لم تذكر بالتفصيل بالكتاب المقدس, كل ما ذكر في سفر الخروج هو لحا فرعون و جيشه بموسى و شعب اسرائيل و انغلاق البحر عليهم و لم يذكر تفاصيل اخرى

اما تكرارك انه في متى و لوقا للمرة الرابعة فهو ليس صحيح, فكيف تكون متأكد و انت لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس اصلا؟
انا قارئ الكتاب المقدس و حافظه و اقول لك انه لم يذكر لا في متى و لا لوقا ولا اي من الاناجيل
و انا على علم على ان المعلومة التي استقيتها هي من موقع طريق الاسلام و هي معلومة خاطئة و انا صححتها لك للمرة الرابعة و لكنك ما زالك تعاند و تعارض بدون اي دليل
و للمرة الخامسة, فرعوم لم يذكر في الاناجيل يا صديقي, و لو كنت تعارض فهات دليلك!






> المهم هو أني أريد معرفة إعجازاتكم هذا هو الأهم


 
سنأتي لها بعد ان نكمل موضوع فرعون يا صديقي, حبة حبة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> سأتعلم المزيد و سأضع موضوعاً أعرف فيه هذه العهود
> لكن ماهو الفرق بين الإنجيل و الكتاب المقدس
> المهم سأضع موضوعاً من بعد


 
أهنيك على هذه الروح القابلة للتعلم
فليس عيبا انك لا تعرف شيئا عن الكتاب المقدس, بل العيب ان تتكلم بما لا تعلمه و ان تتكلم بدون علم او دليل
الفرق بين الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس ينطوي تحت موضوع اخر منفصل, لكن بطل اختصار, الانجيل هو سفر كتابي يعني البشارة و وردت على اربعة من الرسل, متى مرقس لوقا و يوحنا و هي اول اربع اسفار من العهد الجديد

اما الكتاب المقدس فيتضمن العهد القديم و العهد الجديد الذي الانجيل جزء منه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ما دخل موضوعنا في شخصية خيالية لا نجد لها مصدر محايد الا المواقع الاسلامية
> ...



لكن هل أنت حافظ للعدين القديم و الجديد؟
ثانياً موريس ليس شخصية خيالية وله كتاب
ثالثاً فأنا لم أقل أني أجهل كل شيئ عن الكتاب ولكن في الحقيقة لأني لا أريد قراءته
رابعاً فلنمر لإعجاز الإنجيل من فضلك فأنا متشوق لمعرفة إعجازاته


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*

*عذرا للتدخل هنا ... يا حبيبي Rock *

*لكن لدي سؤال لك يا صاحب الموضوع *



> فأنا لم أقل أني أجهل كل شيئ عن الكتاب ولكن في الحقيقة لأني لا أريد قراءته


 
*اذا لا تريد القراءة لم انت هنا ؟!!! *

*هل انت هنا كالببغاء الذي يردد و لا يفهم ؟؟ *

*الذي يريد النقاش يجب ان يقرأ بصدق لا يلصق بلا قراءة من الاساس *




> موريس ليس شخصية خيالية وله كتاب




*ومن هذا موريس و ما اسم كتابه بالضبط ؟؟؟  *

* اين النسخة الاصلية من كتابه بلغته الاصلية ؟؟  لا  نريد ملف بالعربية عن الكتاب قد تُرجم بتصرف او بالحقيقة تم تأليفه و نسب لموريس !!!*

*لا يمكن لأي شخص  مهما كانت ثقافته ان يقول فرعون له قصتين في الانجيل بحسب متى و لوقا !!! *

*هذا اكبر دليل على التلفيق *

*نريد مصداقية حقيقية في المرة القادمة !*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز ال*



anass 357 قال:


> لكن هل أنت حافظ للعدين القديم و الجديد؟




نعم حافظ العهدين, هل هو شئ غريب؟




> ثالثاً فأنا لم أقل أني أجهل كل شيئ عن الكتاب ولكن في الحقيقة لأني لا أريد قراءته


 
لماذا تسأل اذا لا تريد قراءة الكتاب المقدس؟
لماذا انت هنا اصلا؟






> رابعاً فلنمر لإعجاز الإنجيل من فضلك فأنا متشوق لمعرفة إعجازاته


 
اذا كنت لا تريد ان تقرأ, فماذا سيفيدك اذا ذكرت لك الشواهد الكتابية التي لا تريد قرائتها؟
اتمنى ان ترسى لك على بر...


----------



## أدب الحوار (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*

أخي المسلم
عزيزنا المسيحي بيقول كلام صحيح .
باين حضرتك تقصد حاجه تانيه ؟


----------



## جورج مايكل (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*

سلام المسيح معكم
anass 357


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*

عزيزي ... 

نريد مصدرا محايدا لا مصدر اسلامي بالانكليزية 


نريد الكتاب الذي يقول موريس ان فرعون له قصتين في الانجيل حسب متى و لوقا كما ذكرت حضرتك 





> راجع إنجيل متى و لوقا وستكتشف الصدمة بنفسك


 
 



نصيحة: الحجم الكبير للخط لا يعني انك على حق ابدا!


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي ...
> 
> نريد مصدرا محايدا لا مصدر اسلامي بالانكليزية
> 
> ...



نصيحة :
اقرأ ما في الخط الكبير وأجب فقط
وأنا عبى صواب حتى تحظر لي ما ينافي ما أقول 
لديك الكتاب هيااااا
أجب
أظن أن إعجاز القرآن بخصوص انتهى مادمت أني أحظر براهيني القاطعة
أعطوني الآن إعجازات إنجيلكم إن كانت


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



anass 357 قال:


> أظن أن إعجاز القرآن بخصوص انتهى مادمت أني أحظر براهيني القاطعة
> أعطوني الآن إعجازات إنجيلكم إن كانت


 
نعيد مرة ثانية؟
نعيد و ليه لا
لا علاقة للقرأن بالموضوع و انت وافقت على ذلك, فلماذا الرجوع للقرأن؟
يا ريت تتركه على جهة او اطرحه في قسم الحوار الاسلامي فهو لا ينتمب الى هذا القسم

و الى الان منتظرين نصك المزعوم من متى و لوقا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



My Rock قال:


> نعيد مرة ثانية؟
> نعيد و ليه لا
> لا علاقة للقرأن بالموضوع و انت وافقت على ذلك, فلماذا الرجوع للقرأن؟
> يا ريت تتركه على جهة او اطرحه في قسم الحوار الاسلامي فهو لا ينتمب الى هذا القسم
> ...



لم أعتمد على القرآن بل نقلت ما قال الكاتب موريس بوكاي
وآسف على ذلك
من فظلك قل ماتريد بالنسبة للفرعون وما تشاء فكل وسائل الحجاج عندي وضعتها لكم
لذلك أظن أن الوقت حان لننتقل للسؤال الثاني
وآسف مرة أخرى


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*

هل يمكنني إعادة و ضع الكتاب لموريس؟


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



anass 357 قال:


> لم أعتمد على القرآن بل نقلت ما قال الكاتب موريس بوكاي
> وآسف على ذلك
> من فظلك قل ماتريد بالنسبة للفرعون وما تشاء فكل وسائل الحجاج عندي وضعتها لكم
> لذلك أظن أن الوقت حان لننتقل للسؤال الثاني
> وآسف مرة أخرى


 
لا اله الا المسيح, انت نقلت كذبا انه مذكور في متى و لوقا و هو غير مذكور في السفرين
ذكرت ان سفر الخروج ذكر اختفائه و هو كذب

ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس هو لحاق فرعون و جيشه لموسى حين عبورهم البحر و اغلق على فرعون و جيشه و لم يذكر تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع

أين الاعتراض اذا يا صديقي؟

و لا تضع اي كتاب لاي شخص في هذا الموضوع, ضعه في قسم اخر و موضوع اخر, لكن راعي ان تنقله من موقع محايد لا من موقع اسلامي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح, انت نقلت كذبا انه مذكور في متى و لوقا و هو غير مذكور في السفرين
> ذكرت ان سفر الخروج ذكر اختفائه و هو كذب
> 
> ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس هو لحاق فرعون و جيشه لموسى حين عبورهم البحر و اغلق على فرعون و جيشه و لم يذكر تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع
> ...



شكراً ذلك ما أردته
 QUOTE=My Rock;347407]ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس هو لحاق فرعون و جيشه لموسى حين عبورهم البحر و اغلق على فرعون و جيشه و لم يذكر تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع[COLOR][/QUOTE]
هذا ما كنت أقصده
شكراً مرة أخرى و أظن أن علينا الإنتقال إلى الإعجازات


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



anass 357 قال:


> هذا ما كنت أقصده
> شكراً مرة أخرى و أظن أن علينا الإنتقال إلى الإعجازات


 
هذا ليس ما ذكرته يا صديقي, فأنت ذكرت ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر خطأ في قصة فروع
فأين الخطأ؟ ننتهي من اخر شئ و من بعدها ننتقل الى المعجزات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



My Rock قال:


> هذا ليس ما ذكرته يا صديقي, فأنت ذكرت ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر خطأ في قصة فروع
> فأين الخطأ؟ ننتهي من اخر شئ و من بعدها ننتقل الى المعجزات
> 
> سلام و نعمة



اعتبر أن هذا جزء من اقناعي
صححت معلوماتي و الكفاية أريد معرفة إعجازات الإنجيل و فقط


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



anass 357 قال:


> اعتبر أن هذا جزء من اقناعي
> صححت معلوماتي و الكفاية أريد معرفة إعجازات الإنجيل و فقط


 

رائع يا صديقي, تصحيح المعلومات شئ رائع و جميل ان نراك تعترف بذلك
و الان انت تريد معرفة معجزات الانجيل
يجب ان تعرف اولا, ان كلمة الله هي رسالة للبشرية لا كتاب علمي يحتوي كلام علمي او معادلات رياضية

ما ذكره الانجيل من الاعجازات, هو اعمال السيد المسيح الاعجازية, كأقامة الاموات و شفاء المرضى و علم الغيب كأعلانه عن صلبه و مدتها و عن قيامته 
اضافة الى هناك اشارات بسيطة لصحة التعابير المستخدمة بالوحي المقدس التي لا تنافي العلم موجودة على الرابط التالي في منتدانا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12693

سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*

لكن هناك فقط 10 إعجازات أين 41 الباقية؟


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



anass 357 قال:


> لكن هناك فقط 10 إعجازات أين 41 الباقية؟


 
لم افهم قصدك, اي 41 و اي عشرة تتكلم عنها؟


----------



## nonaa (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*

سلام ونعمه المسيح للجميع
عارف يا زعيم احلي حاجه انه بيجادل وبيحاول يدور ودى بدايه حلوة
نصلي من اجل اخينا انه يعرف طريق الحق


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ---أريد معرفة إعجاز الإنجيل---*



nonaa قال:


> سلام ونعمه المسيح للجميع
> عارف يا زعيم احلي حاجه انه بيجادل وبيحاول يدور ودى بدايه حلوة
> نصلي من اجل اخينا انه يعرف طريق الحق


 
طبعا شئ رائع ان يبحث الانسان من اجل ايجاد الحقيقة لا الجدال
و انا منتظر ان يوضح سؤاله حتى ارد عليه
سلام ونعمة


----------

